

Inkscape: One progammer's journey towards art - precisioncoder
http://precisioncode.wordpress.com/2013/03/05/inkscape-one-programmers-journey-towards-art/

======
JoshMilo
I found this interesting because I'm doing the opposite. I'm an artist on
journey towards programming. I think best with shapes and colors instead of
numbers; I've never thought about art from a programmers perspective.

~~~
precisioncoder
That is interesting, I'm glad you enjoyed it. If you're ever interested in
comparing notes let me know.

